# Looking for NOS Manta Ray tires and yellow disc brake manta ray



## Jpcdds (Aug 8, 2021)

Hello-

interested in any NOS manta ray tires. Also interested in a yellow disc brake manta.

thanks John


----------



## charlietuna (Aug 9, 2021)

I have a bunch of fronts a rears...all nos ...how many do you need ??


----------



## Jpcdds (Aug 9, 2021)

Just messaged you thx


----------



## charlietuna (Aug 10, 2021)

sent you a message...thx


----------

